# Baby Pigeons... HELP!



## Musicjunkie739 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi... My name is Brianna, I'm 13, and my sister is 12, about 2 days ago, we found 2 baby pigeons (or at least we think they are from the pictures we have seen them as babys) But, we have them in a shoe box, with a heating pad under it, the only problem is were not sure what to feed them, we need some serious help, also, How do you feed them? We have tried with a droper, and tried to feed them mushed up cherio's with warm milk, water, and just milk, but were not sure what else!! PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Brianna,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk! Best of luck to you in raising your two baby pigeons! You have a lot of reading to do to get up to speed on what to do .. please start with this thread and also read the link to the large thread that is contained there: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9349&page=2

The heating pad is good, but you need to stop trying to give milk to the baby birds. They cannot digest it and will not get any nutrition from it. You need Kaytee Exact or another baby bird formula from the pet store. Human baby cereal can be used for a short time if necessary. Also, make a nest bowl for the babies .. if they are very, very young, they will develop splayed legs without something to force them to keep their legs and feet in the proper position under their bodies.

Two days is a long time for babies to go without proper nutrition, so don't delay on getting the right food for them. Could you also let us know where you are located in case you need some quick help with the babies?

Do you have any idea how old the babies are? Can you describe them for us .. still fuzzy yellow or have some/most feathers?

Again, please start reading right now and feel free to ask any questions you may have. We'll look forward to your future posts.

Terry


----------



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

Cook a boiled egg and offer them some boiled egg too.


----------

